# What uniform (if any) do i travel in?



## AmphibousAssult (25 Jun 2005)

On my way to BMQ/SQ this summer am I suppposed to wear my CADPAT or a set of civies to the base where I will be completeing my training?


----------



## Tpr.Orange (25 Jun 2005)

Call up the front desk of the base you are going to they should be able to tell you the dress of the day at that base. For us it was CADPATS... so thats what we wore...It should tell you in your joining instructions ask your unit for a copy or ask on of them what they suggest.


----------



## Gunner (25 Jun 2005)

Civvies.   Check your joining instructions or call your unit if it is unclear.


----------



## AmphibousAssult (26 Jun 2005)

righto, thanks guys.


----------



## RossF (26 Jun 2005)

Yes, I asked our MCpl who was giving us all our instructions the exact same question, and he answered civvies.


----------



## Tpr.Orange (27 Jun 2005)

Oh and when i say civvies i dont me looking like a slack and idle bag. Wear something respectful nothing that demeaning or "supposed to be funny"


----------



## Dogboy (29 Jun 2005)

on my BMQ(R) their was no clear word on what to wear so half in civ. half in uniform 
we looked silly going to the mess that night. 
but for the people coming in in planes, some were told fly in uniform, and they got grate service.


----------



## yot (2 Jul 2005)

ya I was told to travel in Combat too.


----------



## B.McTeer (2 Jul 2005)

i was instructed to were my combats on my way to my course (BMQ/SQ in Chilliwack) cause we are to be traveling on a DND bus from Victoria over on the ferry (lets us hope they don't dump the clutch again lol) well this could be just my group anyhow I'm done i need sleep cause ill be on the bus a 0900 sunday and its 0223 Saturday so yeah night all


B.McTeer


----------



## AmphibousAssult (2 Jul 2005)

Ya Mcteer I'm gonna be on the same bus wearing the same unform as you, gonna be an interesting summer to say the least.


----------



## B.McTeer (2 Jul 2005)

yeah should be a wake up a call for us slacker teenagers i must say


----------



## LordOsborne (2 Jul 2005)

i'll see you on the bus tomorrow, McTeer  

have a good summer to everyone else


----------

